

Fastest hard drive ever? - bprater
http://www.i4u.com/article22595.html

======
davi
depends how well this turns out to work:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/07/sandisk_extremeffs_d...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/07/sandisk_extremeffs_dram_buffer/)

